# UHMW for table and fence



## the beaver (Nov 26, 2009)

I need to build a new router table and I was thinking about using some UHMW for the fence and the table top. I was planning on using a 1" thick top and 3/4" for the fence. I was wondering what others thought about using this material for the job.

thanks, 
Rob


----------



## IWLOCAL21 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey Rob,

I just completed my first table and used stock 3/4 oak on both the top and fence. It feels real stable for the amount of time i'v spent on it so far. What do you have on your current table?


----------



## garybaritone (Feb 21, 2009)

I do a lot of machining of UHMW Polyethylene and here are some observations.

1. The material as purchased has a tolerance on thickness of +/- 10 percent so a nominal 1/2" thick piece could vary (and does) from .450 to .550. This may result in a top that is not particularly flat.

2. If you are considering using the material for a table top without total support, it will not remain flat. The material will sag and bend in any thickness. The company for which I machine parts stores UHMW sheets up to 4 ft. x 10 ft. on solid shelves to prevent warping.

3. UHMW is not very hard and can easily be scratched or gouged when used for a table top or fence. It does, however, have a low coefficient of friction so parts easily slide on it.

4. UHMW is also easily machined with common woodworking tools such as a table saw and planer although when running through a surface planer the material will bend more than wood that caused excessive snipe at the end of the piece. I generally solve this by making the piece several inches longer than required and cutting off the snipe.

I have used UHMW for fence faces on my router table but I prefer something harder such as Formica on MDF.

I hope this info. is helpful.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

+1 with Gary......


----------



## the beaver (Nov 26, 2009)

I currently have am using the extension table on my table saw for my router table. It is just a mouting plate in the laminated particle board table. 

I am in need of a t track in the table top, and I have been wanted to build a router cabinet. I was planning on making a torsion box top out of 1/2 mdf and then using another material on top. I was just looking into the idea of using some plastic top instead of Formica on the mdf.

I thought that the UHMW was durable enough to use as a top, thanks for the info on that Gary. Is there any other plastic material that would make for a strong top, phenolic mayble? I had the thought of making the torsion box top with a 3/4 mdf top sheet and just laminating that.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Melamine, formica, phenolic, all good choices for protecting table tops. 
You can purchase phenolic laminated birch at Rockler I believe ( as well as other places I assume. )


----------



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

For phenolic faced plywood, check with your local cement companies - its original purpose and probably most common use is for forms. 

Jim


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Now that's a good tip Jim !
Thanks!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The table and fence on my radial arm saw are of phenolic faced plywood. It really makes a good hard and sliding surface.


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Rockler and others like woodcraft sell it in smaller pieces, pricey tho'.

Concrete companies are, as Jim said, your best bet...but it'll still be at least twice the price of mdf. Around here, you can get it for 50-70 bucks a sheet...still much better than the woodstores tho'.

I tried a piece once....it's impressive, but I didn't think it was any better than mdf, at least for my applications. Your wood will slide nicely on it tho' !!


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Rob, another possibility might be lexan, a trade name for polycarbonate. It is available in relativley large sheets and aside from sensitivity to chemicals such as chloroform, is very resistant to mechanical damage and is very rigid. It can be worked with routers with bits running at relatively low speeds. NASCAR windshields are lexan. (Mike if you are not familiar with NASCAR it is U.S. "stock" car racing series with cars reaching speeds in excess of 200 mph (320 kph)


----------



## the beaver (Nov 26, 2009)

I have decided to go with 1" mdf with formica on it for my top. I am going to try the UHMW for the fence. I am going to use an alluminum backbone for my fence and the UHMW will be held to it using t bolts. I am pretty much basing it off of the design of the Rocker Deluxe fence. 

If the UHMW does not perform or hold up well I can always just replace them with some laminated mdf. Has anyone here ever bought any of the UHMW stock for rockler or woodcraft? Gary said that UHMW stock varies in thickness, so I was wondering if the stock sold by either of those companies is planed down to a pretty tight spec or not?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Double up on the table layers, but cut away the bottom piece to allow the router to rest against the underneath of the top. A stiffer table with less sag.


----------



## bigjohn123 (Nov 18, 2010)

I live in canada, Ontario Mississauga looking for a place to buy or pickup scrap uhmw if you know of anyone


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello John and welcome to the RouterForums.


----------



## brignonejt (Jan 6, 2011)

I know a janitor at a local school and picked up a couple of 1 1/2" thick table tops. it is laminated top and bottom and is really steardy, I am making my Table out of the end of one of them. I do plan on using the UHMW in my miter slot for different jigs and such since it glides so nicely. I am one of those guys who loves to use what I have available if possible, and so I save everything and people give me old junk all the time. I usually find a use for most of it.


----------



## bigjohn123 (Nov 18, 2010)

Could you not just use a second sacraficial hard board top like the new yankee did.


----------

